# How to Use the Writing Resources Forum



## Black Dragon (Jun 26, 2012)

This forum is for sharing your favorite writing resources with our community.  To maintain the quality of this forum, there are a few rules which must be observed:

1) Resources shared here should exist for the purpose of helping writers to improve their craft.  They should be focused *specifically on writing*.  

2) When posting a resource in this forum, you must include an introductory paragraph explaining why you are recommending it.  This paragraph should detail how you have personally found this resource to be helpful.

3) Every recommended resource must include a link to it's web site.

4) Only share resources that you have no affiliation with.  Do not use the Writing Resources forum to promote your own sites or projects.

5) Do not share resources which require a purchase or paid membership.

Also, please note that only established members are able to create new threads in this forum.


----------

